# Which British team will go furtherest in this seasons champions league?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

So after one round of matches and the next round of matches next week, from what you have seen so far, which team has convinced you that they will do well in this seasons champions league?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

hopefully my team City do well, that first game looked promising but then again it was against a young side who haven't played at CL level for a few years :/ hopefully we get past the last 16 which seems to be our bogey round


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

who's picked Celtic? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: wasn't that PSG display enough to tell you anything haha


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wish I could say Celtic being a fan but...


----------



## claymore (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm with you Brian but think winner will be one of the normal 6 or so and can't see that changing for a while as competition is designed around them


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Liverpool


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

As a Celtic supporter I must say that vote is very optimistic

Man United for me as much as I hate their manager


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Chelsea have to go to Azerbaijan. That's as far as anyone will go.:lol: 

Only two English teams has got passed the last 16 in the last 3 seasons. That's very poor considering the money spent. 

To get to the later stages they'll need to miss the big boys.


----------

